# Biscotti Cam, live Betta watching!



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I set up my cam to watch my fish, I'll leave it on a few hours, if anyone wants to watch him and his setup. He's being very active right now, so I promise a great performance!

http://www.livestream.com/lordsameth?t=418415


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

^.^


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool what hours are the cam usually on?


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

This is so cool! Once it goes back online, I'd love to watch!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya! Me too! I check to see sometimes, but it is always offline. I would love to set up something like this with my tank!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Same! I would love to be able to do something like this, for my cousin who lives two hours away. She would love to watch my little fishies XD


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Lordsameth~ Can you share what cam you're using and how to set it up? It's a great idea. I'm going on vaca next week and would love to do this to check on my betta...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would also like to know how this is possible, I would want to set one up on my sorority or community tank.


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

I looked at the tour of how this works:

1.) Plug in your camera.
Most camcorders or webcams connected with USB or Firewire are supported.

2.) Start your own channel.
If you don't already have a Livestream account you'll create one in the wizard. You'll be asked to choose between Free or Premium. Don't worry, you can upgrade at any time.

3.) Launch webcaster.
You'll find a link at the top of our website, at the end of the wizard, or in your Account Center.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to try it!!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool! Tell us when it is up and running! I will definately watch it!!!


----------

